# Caribbean Cruise Suggestions!!



## jyager (Sep 22, 2012)

My wife and I are planning on going on our first Caribbean cruise. I would like to get some suggestions on the best ports of call so we can scheduled our cruise. We have thought about cruising  out of San Juan so we could see more ports of call and less time traveling on the ship between ports. Does that make sense?? Any suggestions regarding specific cruise lines, itineraries, etc. would be appreciated. Once again we would prefer to see as many locations as possible and spend the least time traveling between ports. But most of all we want to see the best ports and as many as possible. This may be our only trip to the Caribbean so we want to see as much as possible. Thanks!!!


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 22, 2012)

Traveling from San Juan does allow for the most stops.  Another option might be to do two back-to-back cruises from Miami or Ft Lauderdale - one to western ports and one to eastern ports.  We've done that and really enjoyed it (We chose two separate cruise lines also so we could make "fresh" comparisons).  If you're flexible on dates, there are great deals out there.

Another option:  You could do a western itinerary from Tampa .... Then a cheap non-stop flight to San Juan from Tampa for a great eastern itinerary!


----------



## BoaterMike (Sep 22, 2012)

We really liked the Southern Caribbean cruises out of San Juan as you do tend to get more tropical island visits than Eastern or Western cruises.   Some of the Eastern or Western cruises will offer a visit to the cruise company private island, which is typically a good beach day, but not much for getting unique island flavor.    

Ship days can be very relaxing and slow paced.  You don't have to worry about rushing to the port, or doing an activity, then rushing back to the ship.  You can simply enjoy the day at your own pace.  

We like Royal Caribbean and Celebrity Cruise Lines.   We like the service, accommodations and food, despite the price possibly being a few dollars more per person.   

Mike


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to actually experience much of the Caribbean from a cruise ship in terms of local culture - we've done a lot of land vacations and we've done cruises in the Caribbean as well and we will be doing a 2 week southern Caribbean cruise in January.

The reason I say what I do is that you have to appreciate that you are getting into port likely at 8am and you'll be back on board by 4pm.  That's best case an 8 hour day.  Almost all the cruise ports seem identical in the Caribbean - same stores, same music, same, same, same.  It's only once you get beyond the blatant commercialism of the cruise port and surrounding area that you being to scratch the surface of an island.  Having said that San Juan was likely the most unique of the various Caribbean locations we've visited and we've been to a lot of them.

So why do we go on a cruise you'd ask - well, we go with adjusted expectations and with the intent of enjoying the ship because most of the islands are just beach locations due to the nature of the day.  We'll book a day sail here, a snorkel there, a beach day in many and DW will do some shopping everywhere.  We go to enjoy the sun and take a break from the daily routine.  Just don't kid yourself into thinking you are going to experience the authentic local culture via cruise ship.

It is what you make it.


----------



## Anne S (Sep 23, 2012)

For all things cruising, the go-to website is www.cruisecritic.com. You might want to check out tthe reviews of the cruiselines and see what type of ship/cruise experience appeals to you. But as Caribbeansun said, taking a cruise will not really give you a feeling of the different islands.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 24, 2012)

jyager said:


> My wife and I are planning on going on our first Caribbean cruise. I would like to get some suggestions on the best ports of call so we can scheduled our cruise. We have thought about cruising  out of San Juan so we could see more ports of call and less time traveling on the ship between ports. Does that make sense?? Any suggestions regarding specific cruise lines, itineraries, etc. would be appreciated. Once again we would prefer to see as many locations as possible and spend the least time traveling between ports. But most of all we want to see the best ports and as many as possible. This may be our only trip to the Caribbean so we want to see as much as possible. Thanks!!!



I would suggest a 10 day Southern Caribbean cruise out of Fort Lauderdale. This would save on transportation and give you six or seven cruise stops.  Puerto Rico is wonderful.  There is so much to do in Puerto Rico that it you may consider a separate trip just to visit Puerto Rico for a week.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 25, 2012)

As an above poster said - cruise critic is the place to go.  Also go to the forums when you have kind of decided on a cruise line.  You'll get an idea from the postings of the flavor of the line as well.  Admittedly, you  have some real  for certain lines but it does help.  We have done - Royal Caribbean, Holland American, QMII, Celebrity, Crystal and Regent.  Each time I've booked and cruise and read all about the line all over again on CC.  After you've chosen and read about the cabins you might want to stop in to cruisedeckplans.com as a guest and check out the cabins and deck plans.  Linda


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 25, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> As an above poster said - cruise critic is the place to go.  Also go to the forums when you have kind of decided on a cruise line.  You'll get an idea from the postings of the flavor of the line as well.  Admittedly, you  have some real  for certain lines but it does help.  .  Linda



:rofl: on the  leaders everyline has them and the HAL dress code police. My favorite was a thread last year on the HAL forum that there should be some sort of embarkation dress code!


----------



## jyager (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank You All!!! Great Ideas!!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2012)

We took the same cruise from San Juan that 'Cruising TUGgers' will be going on in Jan '13 (see details in the stickies above the Lounge). I feel it gave a good overview of the Caribbean, and allowed for a stay in Puerto Rico, always a good place to Vacation.

Seems to me that this one is sold out, but it goes every week (Saturdays iirc). Good choice.

Jim


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 26, 2012)

We have done a southern caribbean cruise on Princess out of San Juan. We spent 4 days just in Old San Juan before the cruise and loved it. We enjoyed St Thomas, Aruba and Bonaire, but did not like Grenada or Dominica because of the poverty and the non stop panhandling. We have also done a shorter cruise out of Miami with three days at sea and a day in Cozumel. The diving is great in Cozumel. I loved the port of Miami because of the trip out to open ocean. I have done a cruise out of Galveston and it is really inconvenient to get to the port from the airport. It was cheaper to rent a car and leave it at the hotel we stayed at the night before than any other travel option. I would not feel comfortable exploring Belize or Honduras on my own, so we did excursions in both ports. Generally the fun of a port for me is exploring on my own. Next cruise (in 32 days  ) originates in Boston, stops at St. Thomas, St. Kitts, St Barts, Aruba, Curacao and Barbados, ending up in Tampa. I agreee it is not like staying on an island for a week or more, but we love the days at sea and the ability to see multiple areas without packing, unpacking and arranging our own transportation. I have sailed on Royal Caribbean, Celebrity and Princess and RC edges out the other two by a very small margin, but I think that is because of the specific ships we have sailed on rather than the actual line. I have used cruise critic extensively to research port information to help decide which itinerary to follow.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Sep 26, 2012)

When we cruised we really enjoyed the Southern Caribbean trip out of San Juan on Royal Caribbean. If we ever cruised again I would do that trip again in a second.


----------



## Jane (Sep 26, 2012)

*Caribbean Cruise Suggestions*

Our first cruise was a 14 day Southern Caribbean cruise on Holland America. I was nervous but it is the best thing we ever did. 
Some of the things we take note of:
Itinerary: Where do you want to go? What islands do you want to see?
How many days can you go for?
What is your budget?
What kind of weather are you expecting?
What port are you closest to or does that matter?
That starts to narrow down the ships that you can go on
What kind of ship do you want latest and biggest all the toys flowrider, ice skating rink, etc. Smaller quieter,  Party atmosphere,  Good entertainment or basic?
We really enjoy Aruba, Barbados, St Kitts, Antigua, Grand Cayman, San Juan,St. Martin, Cozumel, Costa Rica, Honduras, Belize
We did not like Jamaca, Bonaire was pretty not alot to do but dive, Venezuala.
We come from a cold climate so really like as many hot days as possible.
We have also done back to back and really did enjoy seeing the same ports twice as you felt more comfortable and got to see more. The only thing that was a negative is we had to come back out of the heat into Miami and it was cooler. So we lost 4 days of heat. As far as the back to back you can take two different itineraries and not the same one back to back.
We booked the middle of the ship as it is smoother. Do not mind the back of the ship either. Too rockie at the front for us but others really like it. We have really seen alot cruising and it has given us ideas of places we would like to revisit and places we would not. We have been in cabins at the bottom of the ship and at the top and enjoy them both. Had a balcony last time it was great but got a deal and did not have to pay alot for it. Would not pay $4-600 for it per person. We are going with 24 of our family ranging from 6 months to 91. Cruising is a great way for all ages to enjoy and have a great holiday. Hope this gives a bit of info for you. Enjoy your planning and your trip


----------



## squierjosh (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm with the others, leave from San Juan. Not only is it an awesome place to spend a day before the cruise leaves (Old San Juan is amazing), it's close to the most amazing Caribbean islands. For our honeymoon, we left from San Juan and went to Barbados, St Lucia, Antigua, St Martin, and St Thomas. Every island was beautiful with plenty to do. We've also been on a western Caribbean cruise and a eastern Caribbean, and they were great but don't compare.


----------

